# Marine of the Year



## Teufel (Jul 20, 2010)

http://www.marines.mil/unit/hqmc/Pa...earrecognizedforleadership,volunteerwork.aspx

Check out the ribbon stack on this "Marine of the Year".  It looks like he forgot to put his Combat Action, Iraq Campaign, Afghan Campaign and Sea Service Deployment ribbons.  Oh that's right.  Hard to get those when you are a SSgt with seven years time in service who has never deployed.


----------



## DA SWO (Jul 21, 2010)

The article says he will visit Afghanistan later this year.


----------



## Cayenne6 (Jul 21, 2010)

Navy Com & Achievement.........Bronze Star to follow. No Vs. Just when I think I've conquered the bushmaster attitude.


----------



## TheWookie (Jul 21, 2010)

Wow, all those Marines out there and they pick.....


----------



## car (Jul 21, 2010)

You Jarheads can run with this one, but yeah, the first thing I thought was, "Legal? Admin? Marine of the year? Really?"

It's just like Soldier of the Year competitions - many who are REALLY qualified have more important things to do than prepare for a board.........


----------



## Bellona (Jul 21, 2010)

car said:


> many who are REALLY qualified have more important things to do than prepare for a board.........


 
My thoughts exactly!!!


----------



## DA SWO (Jul 21, 2010)

car said:


> You Jarheads can run with this one, but yeah, the first thing I thought was, "Legal? Admin? Marine of the year? Really?"
> 
> It's just like Soldier of the Year competitions - many who are REALLY qualified have more important things to do than prepare for a board.........



Agree.  
He'll get his shot in the box.


----------



## Cayenne6 (Jul 21, 2010)

SOWT said:


> Agree.
> He'll get his shot in the box.





> the assistant legal chief for the office of the staff judge advocate, Headquarters and Support Battalion.



     I guess nowhere is Astan is safe but that dude is going to be wherever the very last line of defense is.


----------



## moobob (Jul 21, 2010)

Not to be a hater but it IS a Military Times award. Nancy Pelosi edition.


----------



## HOLLiS (Jul 21, 2010)

moobob said:


> Not to be a hater but it IS a Military Times award. Nancy Pelosi edition.


 

Regardless of what the award was, it definitely was not worth having to get near Pelosi.............   Better him than me.


----------



## AssadUSMC (Jul 21, 2010)

I'd rather vote for this hard-charger...  even if he's in the Army.  Maybe we should have voted for that EOD Marine with the Death's Head... ;)


----------



## SoloKing (Jul 21, 2010)

"Every Marine a Rifleman" my ass..............speed reaload your stapler you fucking DBag.


----------



## car (Jul 21, 2010)

AssadUSMC said:


> I'd rather vote for this hard-charger...  even if he's in the Army.  Maybe we should have voted for that EOD Marine with the Death's Head... ;)


 
Damn you, C! I was searching for this pic when you posted it. ;)

For those who don't know, the hand signal he's giving with the left hand means "I am under duress."


----------



## FNULNU (Jul 21, 2010)

SOWT said:


> Agree.
> He'll get his shot in the box.


 
Doing what?


----------



## 0699 (Jul 21, 2010)

SoloKing said:


> "Every Marine a Rifleman" my ass..............speed reaload your stapler you fucking DBag.


 
I base this off the article as that's all I know about him.

Don't know that I'd call him a douche bag.  Sounds like he was nominated for the award and didn't chase it.  Also, sounds like he's doing what he was assigned to do; he may have avoided duty OS, but no way of telling from the article.  If work ethic & volunteerism are what they were looking for, hard to do if you're deploying, hence the reason no warfighters were selected.  My last four years I was at CLNC, deployed twice (21 months total) and was able to help coach my son's football team one season.  I'd be interested to see what the rest of the field looked like.

Lastly, it's not like this is a "real" award.  The Military Times isn't like getting selected by HQMC...


----------



## HOLLiS (Jul 21, 2010)

0699 said:


> I base this off the article as that's all I know about him.
> 
> Don't know that I'd call him a douche bag.  Sounds like he was nominated for the award and didn't chase it.  Also, sounds like he's doing what he was assigned to do; he may have avoided duty OS, but no way of telling from the article.  If work ethic & volunteerism are what they were looking for, hard to do if you're deploying, hence the reason no warfighters were selected.  My last four years I was at CLNC, deployed twice (21 months total) and was able to help coach my son's football team one season.  I'd be interested to see what the rest of the field looked like.
> 
> Lastly, it's not like this is a "real" award.  The Military Times isn't like getting selected by HQMC...




Well said.


----------



## QC (Jul 22, 2010)

Fuck me... Jim Careys' a Marine!


----------

